# REW V.5



## testafy (May 3, 2010)

hey wanting to download REW to analyze a church would ideally like to download the latest version of it...any ideas


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The latest version is in the downloads area.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For a church you’re going to want accurate full range measurements. I suggest getting a calibrated mic from our recommended vendor, Cross Spectrum. You’ll also need a USB audio interface that has mic pre amp and phantom power, such as the Tascam US122 or M-Audio Moblie Pre, and of course an SPL meter.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## stevestudio (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone have the tascam us122 on win7?


----------

